# B&H updates news about R5 deliveries



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 18, 2020)

Canon R5 Order Update – August 18, 2020​
I received this today.

In our August 4th update, we shared that Canon R5 preorders were very strong and Canon’s deliveries to US retailers have been extremely limited. We also promised to send regular updates. Since that note, we have not received any R5 deliveries from Canon. We expect to receive/ship our next delivery during the first week of September. We are allocating cameras on a first come first served basis, determined by when we received customer orders, as indicated on our website, without exception. We began accepting orders at 8am on July 9th.

We are working closely with Canon trying to expedite deliveries. At this point, we are awaiting information from Canon on our next delivery after the early September allotment. Once we receive additional information, we will send you an update. If you have any questions, please email us at [email protected].

The launch of the new R5 has been incredibly well received and we know how excited people are to receive this new camera. We apologize for the continuing delay. Please accept our sincere commitment that we are working hard to get you your camera to you as quickly as possible. We will send you an update once we have additional information.

Thank you,
The B&H Team​


Connect With Us:​


----------



## TominNJ (Aug 19, 2020)

I got the same. I was hoping for better news than that. I ordered at 10:30 EDT and I’m wondering if I’ll get one before winter.


----------

